# Buy a car, get a free gun



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Neat Marketing Gimmick*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7416120.stm


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

There was a Realtor giving guns to LEO's for buying houses a while back. I wonder if that's where they got the idea?

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=53308


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is their website:
:smt1099
http://www.max71.com/


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I get a kick out of the guy's motto: "God, Guns, and Gas". No mention of automobiles.

I noticed they have some links to videos from TV news that have picked up on this story. I wonder how many stations put the wacko slant on this thing?

I couldn't find the choices available, though we know one is the P3AT. I doubt it, but if he was offering that beautiful black revolver shown on the website, I think he would have even more takers.

Anyone venture what wheel gun that is on the site (Baldy, TOF)? :mrgreen:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> I get a kick out of the guy's motto: "God, Guns, and Gas". No mention of automobiles.


The incentive is a handgun or a gas card.


----------



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

By Carey Gillam

KANSAS CITY, Missouri (Reuters) - A Missouri car dealer said on Thursday sales have soared at his auto and truck business since launching a promotion this week that promises buyers a free handgun or a $250 gas card with every purchase.

Max Motors, a small Butler, Missouri dealership that has as its logo a grimacing cowboy wielding a pistol, has sold more than 30 cars and trucks in the last three days, far more than its normal volume. And owner Mark Muller credits his decision to start offering buyers their choice of a $250 gas card or a $250 credit at a gun shop.

"This thing has taken off. Sales have quadrupled," said Muller. The store sells both used and new vehicles including General Motors and Ford products.

Every buyer so far "except one guy from Canada and one old guy" has elected to take the gun, Muller said. Muller recommends his customers select a Kel-Tec .380 pistol.

"It's a nice little handgun that fits in your pocket," he said.

Muller said the promotion was inspired by Illinois Sen. Barack Obama, who is vying with Hillary Clinton to be the Democratic nominee for the presidential election in November.

"We did it because of Barack Obama. He said all those people in the Midwest, you've got to have compassion for them because they're clinging to their guns and their Bibles. I found that quite offensive."

"We all go to church on Sunday and we all carry guns," said Muller. "I've got a gun in my pocket right now. I have a rifle in my truck. We've got to shoot the coyotes out here, they're attacking our cows, our chickens. We're not clinging to nothing. We're just damn glad to live in a free country where you can have a gun if you want. This is the way it ought to be."

____________________________


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

You weren't fast enough on the draw, ZMP. :mrgreen:

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13986


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I merged the two threads. 

You all may now continue. :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> I merged the two threads.
> 
> You all may now continue. :mrgreen:


Nope......................Nevermind...............It's just no fun after you've merged the threads.:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Nope......................Nevermind...............It's just no fun after you've merged the threads.:smt082


Can't handle the competition of someone else posting over your original thread, huh? :smt033


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

Here in Phoenix.. a lot of the progressive talk stations were joking about it.. some actually not so disappovingly.. but it didn't sound like anyone was really pissed or worried. they just keep going on about rush's call to recreate '68 and hillary's math skills.

I think it's over all a good intention.. handing out free guns in a bank is a good intention in the wrong venue.. but hopefully people will eventually get over fear of guns and wise up with this kind of effort.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Fellow Phoenician.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> Can't handle the competition of someone else posting over your original thread, huh? :smt033


Don't know what you mean. It's not my thread.

But, speaking of banks giving away guns, I know of one. Back in the mid/early 80's, my dad got a "free" gun from a bank. The out of state bank was advertising a promotion where they would give a customer a "free" gun in lieu of interest on a CD. My dad bought a CD from the bank in Colorado(I think), and when the bank received his money, they sent him a new Browning Hi-Power in interest up front. A couple of years later the CD matured and he got his original money back, but he had the Hi-Power to enjoy all along.

Can you imagine the bad press a bank would get today for such a promotion?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Don't know what you mean. It's not my thread.


My bad. For some reason I thought you were the OP.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd: :smt023


----------

